# How long in kidding stall?



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

How long do you keep the doe and kid in the kidding stall? Sugar had her boy late March 6th. When do I start letting mom out for exercise? What kinds of set up do you use to keep the other goats away from baby?
Thanks!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Maddie was born on Feb 29th. I have been letting her Mommy tell me what she is comfortable with. It was warm here, so I started letting them out for short spells when Maddie was three days old, but Emma would only let her stay out for about 5 minutes, and then she would go to the stall door and cry to go back in. I stayed with them the whole time. As each day passes, Maddie gets faster and more coordinated, and can run from the other goats, and knows to go to Emma for protection. Yesterday, they were out for about an hour total. Today, it is freezing and rainy here, so they are staying in. Emma is a super super mommy, so I let her judge it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

3 days...if everything is good...and momma is feeding and licking on them...ans all the babies all getting around good....if the weather is too cold for the babies to go out ...momma can be let out for a couple of hours.....some have to be literally pushed out but ...will eventually go graze....although some.. do not ..so... I will let them back in with the babies.... If the day is beautiful ...all can go out...


----------

